
How Fake News Turned a Small Town Upside Down - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/26/magazine/how-fake-news-turned-a-small-town-upside-down.html
======
booleandilemma
Is anyone else getting tired of this term?

~~~
sooheon
I definitely am. Misinformation, propaganda, clickbait are all words with more
specific semantics. Nothing incorrect about the term "fake news", just pretty
information-sparse. It often ends up meaning "what I don't agree with, and
wish to discredit with two words only"[1].

[1]: [https://i.redd.it/8sf59bhhz5oz.jpg](https://i.redd.it/8sf59bhhz5oz.jpg)

------
rootsudo
Besides the self inflicted drama, the most damning thing in the article is
that Russian Intelligence was organizing events protesting immigrants in USA
soil.

I feel that should've included more than an mention.

~~~
rsynnott
Well, it’s mentioned, what else are they going to do with it? It’s deserving
of a story of its own, and people are writing those stories, but this
particular story is about propaganda more broadly.

~~~
tambienben
Anything more than a passing accusation. Some kind of reference would a been
nice, given the way those kinds of claims have been used lately.

------
esaym
Cliffs:

Young girl is sexually assaulted buy foreign boys.

"The boys were from Sudan and Iraq"

"The family of the accused declined to comment."

~~~
Roodgorf
Those seem to ignore a lot of important details in the story. No mention of
the exaggerated and outright falsified accounts of the story? Nor the baseless
conspiracy theories about the town and city council? All of which led to death
threats to many involved?

